# when are you TTC? definative list!



## callmedan

so when are you TTC? 
as ive put my date back a year for my wedding, i need some reassurance im not the only one waiting this long! plus i thought it would be nice to know when other people are TTC as i know some people dont have tickers :)
add your month and ill add you to the list!

December 2015 _This is your month good luck!_
munchkinnn
Lavochain
Mrs P5515
ridley2909

January 2016
WhiteKhocol8
ssarahh
Hermione394
ellavisions
schnoogles

February 2016
johnson1212
smileyfaces
xstitcher87
AlaskanWife

March 2016
Gagrlinpitt

April 2016
lewiepud08
kksy9b
loulabell

May 2016
xx Emily xx
Lou_Gem
Tess08
Yo_Yo
ridley29097
sweetysangel8
fxmummyduck

June 2016
MelliPaige
littleone1993
Sirius37

July 2016
MamaByrd
jren
PnkPolkaDots

August 2016
vtasorl88

September 2016
Symphony7
Girly922
loeylo

October 2016
LucyLadyBug

November 2016
CaliDreaming
DisneyBabyx

December 2016
dodgegirl98
Kiki1993

January 2017
bmo88

February 2017


...

July 2017
darkriver

...

October 2017
Yo_Yo

...

October 2018
TwilightAgain

...

November 2021
shaescott

Not Quite Sure
tverb84
07janet
mom and ttc
ProudArmyWife


----------



## spicyorange

Jan 15 for me


----------



## xprincessx

May 24th...eek!!!


----------



## callmedan

added you both :) im going to bed now but if anyone else posts ill add you tomorrow :)


----------



## tverb84

I have no clue when I'll be ttcing. :shrug:


----------



## MissN8

Dec 2014 thanks


----------



## stellaluna431

August 2014 for me :)


----------



## mkyerby16

Taking my last pill June 12. Will be trying immediately! :)


----------



## Poppiebug

TTC #2 in Nov 2014 :)


----------



## jaspie

Ttc #1 December 14. Thanks!


----------



## Dotty Doo

Hopefully around this time next year, so May/June 2015. DH decided a couple of weeks ago that he wanted a baby right now and we were all geared up for September 2014 :happydance: however, he then changed his mind :cry:

Oh well! We would really like to go on a last big holiday before we TTC so I am planning Canada in April 2015, it's keeping my mind occupied anyway!


----------



## Ganton

Hopefully TTC#3 around June 2015.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Around June or July 2015!


----------



## Ol1vertwist

TTC #2 in September 14


----------



## callmedan

added you all! a nice little list coming together :)


----------



## mkyerby16

Thanks for making this!! Somehow seeing my name under next month makes it more real.... Ahh! Excuse me while I go panic!


----------



## WTT BubbaL

August 2015. Waiting till after our wedding in July 2015


----------



## kksy9b

I'm in for a longer stretch...my DS is a month old and we are waiting until he's 2 to try for the next...so probably July 2016 for me!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Could you add me to Jan 15 please! 

Em xx


----------



## Springermommy

TTC #1 in May 2015 :) ...and soooo excited about it!!!! Less than a year to go!


----------



## Girly922

We're planning on May 2015 if I can hold off my broody-ness for that long! :haha:


----------



## Symphony7

September 2016 for me.


----------



## xprincessx

OMG 2 days to go...my stomach is doing flip flops! Never thought i'd be this nervous


----------



## callmedan

sorry ive not edited for a couple of days had a busy few nights! (including going to see Katy Perry who was amazing!)
added you all and extended for all you 2016 ladies!
:flower:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Thank you!! Seems more real now!!

Em xxx


----------



## callmedan

xx Emily xx said:


> Thank you!! Seems more real now!!
> 
> Em xxx

i know i like having like a month by month countdown and its nice to see that every month women will be starting TTC and soon thatll be us all! :) x


----------



## tbmv

TTC #1 in July 2014


----------



## Wandering

^^ Not long to wait!

Jan 15 for me :thumbup:


----------



## kksy9b

callmedan said:


> xx Emily xx said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!! Seems more real now!!
> 
> Em xxx
> 
> i know i like having like a month by month countdown and its nice to see that every month women will be starting TTC and soon thatll be us all! :) xClick to expand...

And it will go by faster than you think! Good luck to all the ladies moving over next month!


----------



## anti

Hoping for September 2014


----------



## tverb84

callmedan said:


> sorry ive not edited for a couple of days had a busy few nights! (including going to see Katy Perry who was amazing!)
> added you all and extended for all you 2016 ladies!
> :flower:

This has nothing to do with the thread but I saw Katy in 2011 on her California Dreams Tour and she is amazing live. I hope I can see her on her Prism Tour in August.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Fingers crossed for September-October 2014.


----------



## kailynn

September 6, 2014- our wedding night, ha! We're doing this one the 'right' way ;) Not that we actually care lol


----------



## SarahTabor

Nov 2014 &#128516; x


----------



## callmedan

all added :blue::pink:


----------



## Dolly84

Mine is June 2014. Straight after we get married in 4 weeks time eeekkk x


----------



## wishuwerehere

I am loitering and potentially contemplating TTC from Sept/Oct/Nov 2015. But not for definite so put me down as not sure!


----------



## callmedan

wishuwerehere said:


> I am loitering and potentially contemplating TTC from Sept/Oct/Nov 2015. But not for definite so put me down as not sure!

ha ok Hun no problem!

added you both! would be nice if we had someone for every month! :)


----------



## Mrs.Gj

January 2015 for me


----------



## starlight123

Hi. I am coming up... June 2014! Thanks.


----------



## dcm_mw12

starlight123 said:


> Hi. I am coming up... June 2014! Thanks.

Good luck ! :)


----------



## callmedan

added! :blue: :pink:
exactly a year today for me :happydance:


----------



## xprincessx

Can I be removed from this month please, no idea when we are going to TTC now


----------



## callmedan

xprincessx said:


> Can I be removed from this month please, no idea when we are going to TTC now

So sorry Hun, do you want me to put you on not sure yet or off the list completely? x


----------



## Girly922

Sorry hun, can you change me to September 2015 please. Had a long discussion with OH and agreed that it'll put DD at a better age when the new baby will be due.


----------



## callmedan

Girly922 said:


> Sorry hun, can you change me to September 2015 please. Had a long discussion with OH and agreed that it'll put DD at a better age when the new baby will be due.

of course!

we have moved on to June ladies, good luck! the rest of us are one month closer :happydance:


----------



## cravemyheart

July/August 2014


----------



## Teilana

We will be starting NTNP at the beginning of July, then actively TTC beginning of September.


----------



## dodgegirl98

I am (tentatively) TTC December '16!


----------



## Inoue

Hi hun :hi:. Can I be put down for June '15 please. Our little DD will be 2 and a half by then :) xxx


----------



## Amzzz

August 2014 for us!!


----------



## Amzzz

August 2014 for us!!


----------



## upsy daisy1

August:happydance:


----------



## callmedan

Added! :pink: :blue:


----------



## zazie

Hi can you add me for September 14 please


----------



## nickielg

Hello new to this forum, can you put me down for Oct 2014? Thanks!


----------



## CaliDreaming

TTC #3 ( our last). November 2016. Sounds soooo far away.


----------



## callmedan

CaliDreaming said:


> TTC #3 ( our last). November 2016. Sounds soooo far away.

Hopefully it will go fast!


----------



## callmedan

anyone want adding? seen some newbies on here recently! :)


----------



## cravemyheart

August! (but I might try for an oops in July)


----------



## upsy daisy1

hey my date has changed from august to july :happydance:


----------



## spicyorange

I think I should be December, I'm coming if my pill at the start of dec, and after that I'll be trying right away.


----------



## callmedan

oooh nice to see some dates getting moved forward!


----------



## tverb84

Seems like a lot of you are moving to ttc. Good luck. :flower:


----------



## darkriver

July 2017.


----------



## KalonKiki

If my cycles stay regular then we should start TTC on June 13, 2015 (this is when the day after the last day of my period for June is predicted to be).


----------



## xprincessx

Can I be added to august 2015 please? will let you know if/when it changes...again!


----------



## dmestiza

August 2014!!


----------



## KalonKiki

We're actually trying in June 2015, not July. Sorry if I confused you and thanks for changing it. :D


----------



## Hjohnston04

December 2014! Eek!


----------



## LunaRose

September 2015 :happydance:


----------



## Blueberri

Hey ladies there's a sticky thread that's daily updated by my lovely friend Sunshine :flower:


----------



## callmedan

KalonKiki said:


> We're actually trying in June 2015, not July. Sorry if I confused you and thanks for changing it. :D

sorry i should have seen that! :) 



Blueberri said:


> Hey ladies there's a sticky thread that's daily updated by my lovely friend Sunshine :flower:

ooh i didnt even realise! suppose it doesnt hurt to have 2 :)


----------



## rosered2384

We're going to start trying September 2014


----------



## callmedan

and on to another month :pink: :blue:


----------



## tverb84

I can't believe it's already July. :0


----------



## callmedan

tverb84 said:


> I can't believe it's already July. :0

i know same here! June went so fast


----------



## mrsbtob

TTC #2 in June '15

Getting married May 30th 2015!


----------



## callmedan

mrsbtob said:


> TTC #2 in June '15
> 
> Getting married May 30th 2015!

added :)
im getting married a week before you on the 23rd!


----------



## tverb84

callmedan said:


> mrsbtob said:
> 
> 
> TTC #2 in June '15
> 
> Getting married May 30th 2015!
> 
> added :)
> im getting married a week before you on the 23rd!Click to expand...

You're getting married on my moms birthday.


----------



## mrsbtob

callmedan said:


> mrsbtob said:
> 
> 
> TTC #2 in June '15
> 
> Getting married May 30th 2015!
> 
> added :)
> im getting married a week before you on the 23rd!Click to expand...

Wow!!! How exciting!! How are your plans going??! :thumbup:


----------



## callmedan

mrsbtob said:


> callmedan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbtob said:
> 
> 
> TTC #2 in June '15
> 
> Getting married May 30th 2015!
> 
> added :)
> im getting married a week before you on the 23rd!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!!! How exciting!! How are your plans going??! :thumbup:Click to expand...

welllll i have my church and reception venue booked, in the process of getting my save the dates sent out and booking a photographer and thats about it so far! i have six weeks off soon as i work in a school so going to start dress shopping then and hopefully get some more things sorted
how are yours going?


----------



## NovemberSnow

Hello, could I be added for December 2015 please?


----------



## johnson1212

TTC #1 in February 2016! :)


----------



## tverb84

Planning a wedding sounds like it's A LOT of work. I'd rather just elope. :haha:


----------



## callmedan

tverb84 said:


> Planning a wedding sounds like it's A LOT of work. I'd rather just elope. :haha:

i know, thinking of dont tell the bride!


----------



## Girly922

callmedan said:


> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> Planning a wedding sounds like it's A LOT of work. I'd rather just elope. :haha:
> 
> i know, thinking of dont tell the bride!Click to expand...

Oh god, I couldn't do it! I trust my OH implicitly. But no way in hell would I let him plan everything by himself, in only 3 weeks. My best friend's fiancé tried applying for the show until she told him if he did, he could forget about marrying her. Lol. It would not have been good!


----------



## callmedan

Girly922 said:


> callmedan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> Planning a wedding sounds like it's A LOT of work. I'd rather just elope. :haha:
> 
> i know, thinking of dont tell the bride!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh god, I couldn't do it! I trust my OH implicitly. But no way in hell would I let him plan everything by himself, in only 3 weeks. My best friend's fiancé tried applying for the show until she told him if he did, he could forget about marrying her. Lol. It would not have been good!Click to expand...

Haha!! Sometimes I think it would be easier (plus it would be paid for!) but I don't know, you hopefully only get one wedding and I wouldn't like up not be a part of planning that


----------



## Inoue

Eeeekkkk!!! Can you change my date callmedan :D. We're going to try from Dec this year :yipee:

Xxx


----------



## 07janet

I wanted to wait till next year but i just want a baby asap praying and having faith in god that he will give me a healthy baby and i jst turn 31 and i would like 3 but happy with 2 i come from a big family i already have 7 nephews :yellow:


----------



## anti

Our ttc plans are on hold till further notice... Financial troubles and all that. :(


----------



## LockandKey

I will probably be between 2017 and 2018, or maybe not at all :shrug: it really depends on how my 2 I have now act or behave as they get older and if I feel comfortable adding a 3rd into our mix


----------



## callmedan

added and changed as requested :)
cant believe how many are trying december, i love the idea of TTC over christmas its such a magical time :)


----------



## Kristina6292

Can you add me, we're going to start trying September. :)


----------



## Kristina6292

callmedan said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> callmedan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> Planning a wedding sounds like it's A LOT of work. I'd rather just elope. :haha:
> 
> i know, thinking of dont tell the bride!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh god, I couldn't do it! I trust my OH implicitly. But no way in hell would I let him plan everything by himself, in only 3 weeks. My best friend's fiancé tried applying for the show until she told him if he did, he could forget about marrying her. Lol. It would not have been good!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha!! Sometimes I think it would be easier (plus it would be paid for!) but I don't know, you hopefully only get one wedding and I wouldn't like up not be a part of planning thatClick to expand...

We just got married! :) 
May 17th. Was an amazing day, but when the day came I kept thinking what was I stressing so much for haha.


----------



## callmedan

Kristina6292 said:


> Can you add me, we're going to start trying September. :)

wow not long to wait at all!


----------



## stiletto_mom

October for us!! =D


----------



## callmedan

another month down! good luck August ladies :pink: :blue: xxx


----------



## atleastthree

We're starting in September! :)


----------



## callmedan

atleastthree said:


> We're starting in September! :)

added!


----------



## Inoue

Ohhhh its getting exciting!! Good luck to those trying this month :). Wont be long till Dec then were TTC'ing :yipee: x


----------



## dizzy65

December 2014!


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck everyone this month! Time seems to be flying by! My DS will be 4 months old next week and we are listing our house for sale after the holidays...the year is just speeding by!


----------



## callmedan

i know i cant believe how fast it is going!


----------



## tverb84

It's a bit scary how fast it's going by.


----------



## PediNurseMom

DD will turn 2 on 10/28, so October is our month :) Just need to lose 10 pounds!!


----------



## callmedan

PediNurseMom said:


> DD will turn 2 on 10/28, so October is our month :) Just need to lose 10 pounds!!

only 2 months to go! you can do ittttt :thumbup:


----------



## Inoue

Time is dragggging :brat:. I MUST wait till Dec as I want a minimum of 3 year gap between #1 & #2. Im going to start temping so I exactly know when im ov'ing - currently I think my cycles are too short (25days) so my LP is short ~ will sort this out by Dec :thumbup:

Hope everyone managing ok xxxx


----------



## Kiki1993

I have a lot of very different possibilities ha so best put me in not to sure.
Sensible me will be waiting until at least june 2017
Compulsive me will be jan 2015
between the two would be mid 2016


----------



## chelseakohl

April 2015 for me! 

(This is my first post...so glad I found this!)


----------



## Monsterwriter

November for me


----------



## Inoue

Think I just got a positive :blush:. 4 months early and not planned. A very welcome oopsy ;). Will wait till after weekend to move over as AF due then :)
 



Attached Files:







20140819_193926.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## prettybirdy27

Oct 2014!


----------



## tverb84

Inoue said:


> Think I just got a positive :blush:. 4 months early and not planned. A very welcome oopsy ;). Will wait till after weekend to move over as AF due then :)

Is that your bfp?


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

January 2015 for us, based on the conversation hubby and I had this evening - as long as he isn't deployed. :happydance:


----------



## Inoue

tverb84 said:


> Inoue said:
> 
> 
> Think I just got a positive :blush:. 4 months early and not planned. A very welcome oopsy ;). Will wait till after weekend to move over as AF due then :)
> 
> Is that your bfp?Click to expand...

Yep. Think so. AF not due till Saturday so will do another test then :) xx


----------



## kksy9b

Inoue said:


> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inoue said:
> 
> 
> Think I just got a positive :blush:. 4 months early and not planned. A very welcome oopsy ;). Will wait till after weekend to move over as AF due then :)
> 
> Is that your bfp?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Think so. AF not due till Saturday so will do another test then :) xxClick to expand...

Congratulations!


----------



## Monsterwriter

Inoue said:


> Think I just got a positive :blush:. 4 months early and not planned. A very welcome oopsy ;). Will wait till after weekend to move over as AF due then :)

congrats x


----------



## Inoue

Thanks ladies. FRER confirmed it yesterday :D xxx


----------



## anti

Congrats! Our ttc plans are now for April 2015. Seems so far away!


----------



## callmedan

all added/changed :pink: :blue:

congrat Inoue! i wonder what your having :flower:


----------



## tverb84

Inoue said:


> Thanks ladies. FRER confirmed it yesterday :D xxx

Congrats. :flower:


----------



## Inoue

Thank you ladies. Didnt know whether I should post in here or not with my news but you've all been so kind :hugs:. AF was due y'day but still on tender hooks. Keep getting loads of cramping. 

Callmedan, we already have a DD so another girl would be easiest (still got all Reimi's clothes etc) but hubby would like a boy (for "manly" reasons) lol xxx


----------



## LaylitaGypsie

Not quite sure anymore. Was meant to be either this month, or next, but due to some unforseen problem, i have had to delay indefinitely. 

But good luck to all who have set a date, may the time come quickly, and the ttc journey be even quicker.


----------



## Kiki1993

My now definite date is ages away! June 2017


----------



## callmedan

LaylitaGypsie said:


> Not quite sure anymore. Was meant to be either this month, or next, but due to some unforseen problem, i have had to delay indefinitely.
> 
> But good luck to all who have set a date, may the time come quickly, and the ttc journey be even quicker.

hope everything is ok :hugs: and thank you!



Kiki1993 said:


> My now definite date is ages away! June 2017

yay glad you have set a definite date! its only 34 months :winkwink:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Inoue said:


> Thank you ladies. Didnt know whether I should post in here or not with my news but you've all been so kind :hugs:. AF was due y'day but still on tender hooks. Keep getting loads of cramping.

Congrats on your BFP!! I cramped so much with DD, I almost didn't believe I was pregnant, and kept running to the bathroom to see if my period finally started. Hope you have a smooth and easy pregnancy! :flower:


----------



## Kiki1993

Aw that sounds a lot closer when you say 34 months :) and time is going so fast right now! and i have plenty to keep me busy :) College, work, holiday, wedding and moving into a 2 bedroom, going back to full time work :) so plenty to keep me occupied until then!


----------



## Inoue

Kitteh_Kat said:


> Inoue said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. Didnt know whether I should post in here or not with my news but you've all been so kind :hugs:. AF was due y'day but still on tender hooks. Keep getting loads of cramping.
> 
> Congrats on your BFP!! I cramped so much with DD, I almost didn't believe I was pregnant, and kept running to the bathroom to see if my period finally started. Hope you have a smooth and easy pregnancy! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you huni :). Still no AF but I agree with the running to the bathroom to check! Lol. Cramps only happening every now & again, quite minor too. Best of luck when your TTC time comes :hugs: xx


----------



## LaylitaGypsie

callmedan said:


> LaylitaGypsie said:
> 
> 
> Not quite sure anymore. Was meant to be either this month, or next, but due to some unforseen problem, i have had to delay indefinitely.
> 
> But good luck to all who have set a date, may the time come quickly, and the ttc journey be even quicker.
> 
> hope everything is ok :hugs: and thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Kiki1993 said:
> 
> 
> My now definite date is ages away! June 2017Click to expand...
> 
> yay glad you have set a definite date! its only 34 months :winkwink:Click to expand...



Thanks :hugs: right now, I'm not doing so well. Hopefully things will improve with time. If not, I'll never get to be a mom.

congrats Kiki1993 on finally having a date set. I'm sure those months will fly by


----------



## callmedan

hope everything turns out good for you xx


----------



## LaylitaGypsie

5 hanks :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey, I'm already on the list for June 2015, but I'd like to change the date to June 2016, please and thank you. :D


----------



## callmedan

KalonKiki said:


> Hey, I'm already on the list for June 2015, but I'd like to change the date to June 2016, please and thank you. :D

no problem! whats made you change your mind?


----------



## KalonKiki

Next year will just be too soon. DS still feels very much like a baby to us, we don't want to risk two in diapers as boys tend to take longer to potty train, it will give us more time to get our ducks in a row, and a 3 year age gap feels more right to us than a two year age gap.


----------



## callmedan

KalonKiki said:


> Next year will just be too soon. DS still feels very much like a baby to us, we don't want to risk two in diapers as boys tend to take longer to potty train, it will give us more time to get our ducks in a row, and a 3 year age gap feels more right to us than a two year age gap.

Aww lovely, sounds like you have given it a lot of careful thought :flower:


----------



## PediNurseMom

DH and I just decided last night to move our TTC date up from Oct to Sept! So this is our month!! :)


----------



## nmv

PediNurseMom said:


> DH and I just decided last night to move our TTC date up from Oct to Sept! So this is our month!! :)

Good Luck!

I wish sooooo badly that this was my month to start TTC. My silly little dream was always to marry a man born in June (which I actually did) and try for June babies as well, so the whole month would be like a big party, AND its the perfect time for an exciting family vacation cause kids are getting out of school for the summer and it isnt too hot yet.
As you can tell, I have this well thought out...lol...

Anyway, here's hoping all goes well for you guys!
((fingers crossed))


....put me down on the "not sure when we're TTC" list for now, and very soon I hope we can agree on when to actively start trying....
:)


----------



## PediNurseMom

nmv said:


> PediNurseMom said:
> 
> 
> DH and I just decided last night to move our TTC date up from Oct to Sept! So this is our month!! :)
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> I wish sooooo badly that this was my month to start TTC. My silly little dream was always to marry a man born in June (which I actually did) and try for June babies as well, so the whole month would be like a big party, AND its the perfect time for an exciting family vacation cause kids are getting out of school for the summer and it isnt too hot yet.
> As you can tell, I have this well thought out...lol...
> 
> Anyway, here's hoping all goes well for you guys!
> ((fingers crossed))
> 
> 
> ....put me down on the "not sure when we're TTC" list for now, and very soon I hope we can agree on when to actively start trying....
> :)Click to expand...

Thanks so much, nmv! DH and I waited 10 long years before TTC our first, so I completely understand where you're coming from. The waiting is SO hard. Now we're finally ready for baby #2. We originally wanted to wait for our DD to turn 2 in October, but we figure, it's only one month away, so we're going to go for it this month! I hope you can set an official TTC date soon. You'll get there and it will be so worth it! :)


----------



## tverb84

PediNurseMom said:


> DH and I just decided last night to move our TTC date up from Oct to Sept! So this is our month!! :)

Good luck. :flower:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Good luck, PediNurseMom! September just seems like the perfect month to start. :)


----------



## callmedan

good luck all you September ladies! (and there are so many!) :pink: :blue:


----------



## PediNurseMom

Thanks so much, tverb84 and Kitteh_Kat!! :hugs:


----------



## DannaD

TTC mid november-december depending on cycles :)


----------



## callmedan

DannaD said:


> TTC mid november-december depending on cycles :)

added you for November! fingers crossed it is then :)


----------



## Sunshine Star

Can I be added to the December 2014 list please callmedan? Thank you


----------



## callmedan

Sunshine Star said:


> Can I be added to the December 2014 list please callmedan? Thank you

added :flower:


----------



## Monsterwriter

There must be something in the water, we have also decided to start early. Have been off the pill for a week now and not enjoying the hormone changes so far!


----------



## callmedan

Monsterwriter said:


> There must be something in the water, we have also decided to start early. Have been off the pill for a week now and not enjoying the hormone changes so far!

changed you to Sept! I wish it was me starting earlier! good luck :flower:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Please can I be moved from Jan 2015 to May 2016? We've decided that living 7 hours apart is not conducive with baby making!!! 

Em xx


----------



## callmedan

xx Emily xx said:


> Please can I be moved from Jan 2015 to May 2016? We've decided that living 7 hours apart is not conducive with baby making!!!
> 
> Em xx

Done! :)


----------



## Willow82

Starting in a few days for #2. Gulp. :)


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

At this stage January 2016 for us =)


----------



## tverb84

Willow82 said:


> Starting in a few days for #2. Gulp. :)

Good luck. :flower:


----------



## SammieGrace

Can you add me for December 2014? In the process of IUD removal now but think we are going to wait until then to try. That will be a 4 year age gap which is a little bigger than I wanted, but little man has been developing on his own schedule so we had to put it off a bit.


----------



## callmedan

All added :pink: :blue:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Can you remove me from January 2015, please? I'm taking the last pill of this pack tonight, and we're switching over to NTNP tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## callmedan

Yes done! Good luck! xx


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Thank you! The rumor is there is a deployment coming up, so hubby wants to work on another before he leaves. I can only imagine what I'm getting into it if all works out the way I'm thinking it will. :haha:


----------



## callmedan

So when would he be away? After you TTC I hope!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Could be the end of this year or early next year, which is why he said yesterday he wants to start now. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## mirandala

Hi there! I'm wtt until January 15. Because of my last pregnacy which was ectopic, when I get pregnant I will have to have betas every 48 hours until they can confirm it isn't ectopic and if it is I will need blood tests weekly so I can't travel for at least a couple weeks and potentially up to 2 months. I travel for work and have some holiday travel coming up so I have to wait until January for a period when I for sure will be able to do the blood testing. Wish I could just start trying now!


----------



## Khadijah-x

December 2014 for us :)


----------



## callmedan

mirandala hope everything goes well in your next pregnancy :flower: Jan will be here before you know it!

both added :)


----------



## Rachel89

Hi everyone! We will be TTC baby #2 starting April 2015.


----------



## callmedan

ooh month before me :) added!


----------



## meg_bellamy

If all goes to plan, we will begin TTC in Jan 2015


----------



## callmedan

meg_bellamy said:


> If all goes to plan, we will begin TTC in Jan 2015

added :) not too long to go!


----------



## LockandKey

Finally decided we will be TTC #3 February 2017


----------



## callmedan

Added :flower:


----------



## Celtiana

April, 2015 :)


----------



## stellababy

wow cant believe i am writing this, but September 2015! I must be crazy :headspin:


----------



## MissN8

Can you change mine to sep 2015 please


----------



## mewolkens

Can I jump in on December 2014? My midwife wants me to wait 'till then after my mc.


----------



## callmedan

all added/changed :pink: :blue:

mewolkens sorry about your loss :flower: hopefully it will fly


----------



## callmedan

another month down :) :)
would be interesting to know if anyone who has been on the list is pregnant! :pink: :blue:


----------



## tverb84

I can't believe it's October already. This year is FLYING by.


----------



## callmedan

tverb84 said:


> I can't believe it's October already. This year is FLYING by.

Yay! Hope the next 8 months fly by too!


----------



## tverb84

I was just reading the first few pages of this thread and noticed that a few members started ttcing or are pregnant already. Congrats. :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## MelliPaige

June 2016
That way my son will at least be 2 by the time the new baby comes along!


----------



## mirandala

Hi there! I've changed my date and will be trying to conceive this month (ahh!)


----------



## jren

September 2016.


----------



## Droplette

June 2015 :D


----------



## callmedan

All done! Good luck everyone :flower:


----------



## MissN8

I was just thinking Christmas last year doesn't seem that long ago so time does fly


----------



## Poppiebug

I'll need to be moved down to December 2014, we've pushed our TTC back a month. :)


----------



## Emiloo

May 2015 (hopefully- if debts are all paid off!!)


----------



## callmedan

added and changed :flower:



MissN8 said:


> I was just thinking Christmas last year doesn't seem that long ago so time does fly

i totally agree! certainly doesnt feel like 10 months ago... hope the next 8 go as fast!


----------



## MamaByrd

June 2016!!!


----------



## callmedan

MamaByrd said:


> June 2016!!!

only 19 months to go! :flower: if it makes you feel any better ive been waiting (and on this forum) for 16 months and its gone very fast!


----------



## LaylitaGypsie

Possibly moving over to ttc either this month or next.:happydance:


----------



## callmedan

LaylitaGypsie said:


> Possibly moving over to ttc either this month or next.:happydance:

yay! :happydance: ive put you on for this month just let me know if its any different


----------



## Mummy1506

April 2015 for us &#128515;. X


----------



## jaspie

Wow i agree with the prev poster, lots of ladies on here already pregnant! Gives me hope for December :D
I posted on here 5 months ago and it's gone so quickly, so exciting to see December moving up the list! Not long now :D


----------



## callmedan

added you Mummy1506! your the month before me :)

jaspie I know its going fast so far! you only have 2 months to go!


----------



## Buttercup84

June 2015 here for TTC #3 :flower:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

May 2015 for me!


----------



## callmedan

added :pink: :blue:


----------



## butterbaby

February 2015! DH willingly said it aloud again tonight so it's confirmed!


----------



## luvmyfam

Sept/Oct 2015 for #3!


----------



## callmedan

butterbaby said:


> February 2015! DH willingly said it aloud again tonight so it's confirmed!

no going back now! thats only 4 months away! :)



luvmyfam said:


> Sept/Oct 2015 for #3!

added, this time next year!

:flower:


----------



## LockandKey

sorry for the hassle, we've changed our date to TTC #3 March 2016, so we've moved it up almost a year :dance:


----------



## callmedan

LockandKey said:


> sorry for the hassle, we've changed our date to TTC #3 March 2016, so we've moved it up almost a year :dance:

no problem, yay to moving it up nearly a year :happydance:


----------



## loeylo

Can you put me in for December? It may need to change, but I have been on the site since November 2011 and never had a proper date so I want to put one on!


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm also sorry for the hassle as this is not the first time that I've asked to change our date, but DF officially wants to start trying for #2 in September 2015, right around DS's 2nd birthday. :D


----------



## SarahP13

Hi! We are planning to TTC #3 in May 2015. Feeling so broody but want DD1 settled in school and DD2 in nursery before number 3 arrives. 

6.5 months to go!!


----------



## callmedan

loeylo said:


> Can you put me in for December? It may need to change, but I have been on the site since November 2011 and never had a proper date so I want to put one on!

yep done! are you still in the TWW (i saw it on one of your other posts!) it would be lovely and romantic to ttc in December, lots of excuses to stay in on the cold nights ;)



KalonKiki said:


> I'm also sorry for the hassle as this is not the first time that I've asked to change our date, but DF officially wants to start trying for #2 in September 2015, right around DS's 2nd birthday. :D

haha its fine, you've moved your date right up :happydance:



SarahP13 said:


> Hi! We are planning to TTC #3 in May 2015. Feeling so broody but want DD1 settled in school and DD2 in nursery before number 3 arrives.
> 
> 6.5 months to go!!

same month as me :) 

:flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

Yeah, I was surprised, but he really seems to have his heart set on it! He told me that the only reason that he agreed to wait until 2016 was because he didn't think that I would oppose if he wanted to start trying sooner. It's really nice to have less than a year to go now instead of over a year and a half. :happydance: :yipee: :cloud9:


----------



## callmedan

aww thats great! i always think this time next year :blush:
are you planning anything from now till then, holidays or anything?


----------



## KalonKiki

Nope, we've completed all of our goals except for the financial ones and our wedding, so as long as we can get our financial goals done in time we can start trying anytime that we want after our wedding. :D


----------



## callmedan

aww looks like your getting married 2 weeks after me! thats the main thing me and my OH are waiting for, plus getting our house in february


----------



## KalonKiki

We were waiting for a house too but moved into a nice 3 bedroom rental right across the street from where DF works a few months ago. We didn't care if we owned or rented, we just needed the extra space for another baby or two before we could start trying. We also have a more baby friendly car that we bought with our last tax returns, so now that I'm at my goal weight and DS is a toddler we just have the wedding and money that we have to saved before we can start trying. :D


----------



## LockandKey

sounds like you ladies have some exciting events coming up :D how are the wedding plans going Callmedan? House hunting is definitely fun, it can also be so frustrating as well


----------



## callmedan

wedding plans are going surprisingly well, I was expecting to be a lot more stressed about it but me and my oh (and my mum to be honest!) are tackling pretty much every problem that comes at us, most things are booked/bought the 2 main things I still need to get are cars and flowers but went to a wedding fayre at the weekend and saw some I like
Tell me about it the first house we went for was one problem after another so we sacked it off and bought a brand new one which will be built by Feb:)


----------



## LockandKey

oh I'm jealous! A brand new built, modern house! We live in the countryside, so it's hard to come across that, the best house we found within our pricerange is the one we live in now, it needs a lot of updates, I am so lusting after an updated kitchen!

Sounds like all your plans are going well.

Ok so I know it's not even passed Halloween yet, but is anyone else getting excited for Chrismas? :blush: I am such a holiday nut! We are having family come down, and I get to plan a Christmas Eve party, my first time hosting one, I'm excited!


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm excited for next Halloween and Christmas! :haha:
Of course we'll be TTC around this time next year and might even be pregnant by Halloween or Christmas, but it's really exciting because DS will be old enough to start getting excited about the holidays by that point. Right now he's still too young to go trick or treating or to understand the concept of Christmas presents.


----------



## tverb84

Don't little kids like to play with the boxes that toys come in? :haha:


----------



## loeylo

callmedan said:


> loeylo said:
> 
> 
> Can you put me in for December? It may need to change, but I have been on the site since November 2011 and never had a proper date so I want to put one on!
> 
> yep done! are you still in the TWW (i saw it on one of your other posts!) it would be lovely and romantic to ttc in December, lots of excuses to stay in on the cold nights ;)Click to expand...

Yes still in the tww just now, yesterday was ovulation - tbh I doubt I am pregnant, and I actually hope I'm not because the drug I used for my ectopic is really dangerous! 

I love Christmas and if I fall pregnant in December I would fun out around Christmas Day :)


----------



## LockandKey

Be sure to keep up updated loeylo!

I actually want a December baby :blush: I know it seems crazy, most people try to avoid giving birth around the holidays because of all the chaos, and there are some like me who have to deal with all the snow, but I don't know, it just seems romantic to me to have a midwinter and holiday baby, haha, but I am also a nut!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hiya, just crashing in to say I've changed my ttc #2 date to January 2016. No real reason other than wanting lo to be a bit older than I thought originally, I don't mind a bigger age gap and he'll be able to do more by then etc. Dh agreed we just want to take it slow before ttc again. So there you go!


----------



## callmedan

changed you fxmummyduck :flower:

LockandKey ive bought 2 halloween t shirts (already worn one haha) i am WAY excited for christmas!!! ive already started buying presents and trying to convince my oh to let me put my micheal buble christmas album in our car! i really love the holidays
it helps that we are off to disneyland paris 30th dec till 4th jan which i am TOO excited for :D so yes very excited :haha:

loeylo i hope everything works out for you, theres really not long to go till december! christmas is only 9 weeks away on thursday and you could be getting your bfp

as im starting to ttc in May, realistically if we get pregnant in the first 4 months with a max 6 weeks cycle (based on 25% chance of getting pregnant each month and with my cycles being messed up) then i should be pregnant by this time next year which is a very exciting though :)


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks! Haven't been in here for ages, but it's nice to see lots of people enjoying this thread! :)


----------



## tverb84

I'm so not in the Christmas mood yet but I am looking forward to Halloween and eating candy. :blush:


----------



## LaylitaGypsie

I adore Halloween. Usually i would take my goddaughter trick or treating, followed by making protection jars and such with her mother. But this year, i have to work, and my friend is taking her sister and daughter to the hot pools a few hours away, so i shall be alone, and probably won't do much beyond light some incense and maybe a small solo ritual for fertility, if i can find a way to adapt one go my situation. 

As for Christmas.... i actually dislike the holiday immensely. I hate being surrounded by my entire family, just waiting for fights to start, and knowing it's a matter of time before i have my head bitten off. Besides, there are no young children anymore, with the exception of my nephew, how we never have for Christmas. I believe some magic will return when I'm a mother, but for now, the magic faded when my grandfather passed away. Now, we ddon't even bother setting up a tree


----------



## KalonKiki

Christmas was always an unhappy time for me growing up as well. Now that I have my own little family though it's a much more exciting time of year as we can make our own Christmas traditions and it will be so wonderful to see my DS's face when he opens up his presents. :cloud9:
Halloween has always been my favorite holiday and I take pride in the fact that my birthday is only 5 days before. :D


----------



## luvmyfam

KalonKiki said:


> I'm also sorry for the hassle as this is not the first time that I've asked to change our date, but DF officially wants to start trying for #2 in September 2015, right around DS's 2nd birthday. :D

Kalon, it looks like we are WTT buddies again... possible TTC buddies!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

That's awesome news luvmyfam! :hugs:
I'm still going to shoot for June if I can, but I'll take September if I have to. :haha:


----------



## callmedan

KalonKiki said:


> That's awesome news luvmyfam! :hugs:
> I'm still going to shoot for June if I can, but I'll take September if I have to. :haha:

keep pushing that date forward! :winkwink::haha:


----------



## LaylitaGypsie

Sadly will not be moving over this month. I'm already in my fertile Window. And I still have a few details to iron out with the donor (like weather or not he's moving away, if he's still willing to help etc). So, fingers crossed for next month


----------



## callmedan

LaylitaGypsie said:


> Sadly will not be moving over this month. I'm already in my fertile Window. And I still have a few details to iron out with the donor (like weather or not he's moving away, if he's still willing to help etc). So, fingers crossed for next month

Hope you get it sorted! :flower:


----------



## LaylitaGypsie

Thanks


----------



## nmv

You can take me off the undecided!
We decided to start trying at the last minute this month!!!!
JUST caught ovulation and now I'm in my tww!!!
:wohoo:

Wish me luck!


----------



## tverb84

Good luck. :flower:


----------



## callmedan

nmv said:


> You can take me off the undecided!
> We decided to start trying at the last minute this month!!!!
> JUST caught ovulation and now I'm in my tww!!!
> :wohoo:
> 
> Wish me luck!

good luck! your chart looks promising!


----------



## callmedan

im on 7 months exactly today :D


----------



## tverb84

Good luck. It'll probably go by fast.


----------



## MummaMoo

January! :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck to all the ladies trying this month!


----------



## callmedan

nmv said:


> You can take me off the undecided!
> We decided to start trying at the last minute this month!!!!
> JUST caught ovulation and now I'm in my tww!!!
> :wohoo:
> 
> Wish me luck!

any news? :flower:


----------



## callmedan

kksy9b said:


> Good luck to all the ladies trying this month!

i second this, lots of luck and sticky baby dust your way!
and for all the rest of us, another month down :)
:pink: :blue:


----------



## KalonKiki

Sorry to go and change my date again, but I convinced DF to start trying in July instead of September. I'm so excited! I don't think our date is going to move up or change from there though so please put me down for July 2015 if you don't mind. I think I'm listed under September 2015 right now so that you can find my name. Please and thank you for your patience with our fickle selves. :flower:


----------



## callmedan

KalonKiki said:


> Sorry to go and change my date again, but I convinced DF to start trying in July instead of September. I'm so excited! I don't think our date is going to move up or change from there though so please put me down for July 2015 if you don't mind. I think I'm listed under September 2015 right now so that you can find my name. Please and thank you for your patience with our fickle selves. :flower:

Ha no problem hun :) keep pushing that TTC date closer ;) 
Are you super excited to get married? We're getting married at a similar time and I am fit to burst I just can't wait!!!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm honestly more excited to TTC honestly but that's because I feel like we've already been married forever and this will be our first time actually TTC a baby (DS was a wonderful whoops while we were WTT for our wedding last time and ended up being due right around our original wedding date). I am still excited though, I'm going to feel so gorgeous in my dress! How are wedding plans coming along for you? We have our depoit down on our wedding package and my dress already paid for so we can't really do most of the planning that is left until our date gets closer.


----------



## callmedan

I think because me and oh don't even live together yet (moving in February) it's like we're going to start out grown up married life together with everything (house/wedding/TTC) all pretty much rolled in to one I'm too excited!
Plans are going well (touch wood!!!) im pretty much done for booking, got our venue, photographer, cake, mine and bridesmaids dresses, suits, centrepieces all sorted, been buying bits on eBay for decorations and favours but when we move in to our house I'm going to buy everything. I'm making our invitations to save a bit of money so need to get that started soon as I want to get them out the beginning of January :)


----------



## KalonKiki

It sounds like you have everything put together! DF and I moved in together about two weeks after we made our relationship official. Looking back on it we probably rushed that too fast, but everything worked out in the end and we are getting married, have a handsome little boy together, and are making plans to have more babies. I couldn't be happier. <3


----------



## tverb84

If I ever get married I would want a small wedding or elope.


----------



## callmedan

tverb84 said:


> If I ever get married I would want a small wedding or elope.

there have been times that ive been like maybe we should just do it small just us and its done! but i have always wanted to get married in the church i grew up at and i have such a big family i cant imagine not spending my wedding day with them


----------



## KalonKiki

I also have a really big family that I grew up with and they would all be really upset if they didn't get to go to my wedding, so I didn't really get a choice in the big white wedding matter if I wanted to stay on good terms with my family. I also would have preferred to just elope or have a really small wedding.


----------



## tverb84

I would only invite some family members because I don't talk to every family member except the New Years Day party we go to. That's for my mom's side of the family. My dad's side I don't know everyone except my cousins and a few second cousins, aunts and uncles. Plus I couldn't be bothered to invite all the family members. If they're mad that they weren't invited that's their problem.

One of my cousins on my dad's side got married November first and they had a small wedding. My dad told me the hall or wherever they had the wedding would be full so we didn't go which is understandable.


----------



## mirandala

BFN for October try- now I'll have to wait til Feb!


----------



## callmedan

mirandala said:


> BFN for October try- now I'll have to wait til Feb!

sorry hun, not too long to wait though!


----------



## salamander91

We're planning on TTC in September 2015. We're getting married August 29th so we'll be ttc after that


----------



## LeahJ7712

Jan 2015


----------



## callmedan

both added :flower:


----------



## kdmalk

You can put me down for Jan. 2015. We just had a missed miscarriage in October with our first pregnancy (had a heartbeat at 7+6 with baby measuring small, then had another scan at 8+5 and baby was the same size with no hb). I had to have a d&c on Nov. 4. We are going to wait a few months before trying again.


----------



## MamaByrd

Jul 2016!!!


----------



## callmedan

both added!


----------



## callmedan

On to another month! 
In 5 of these updates it'll be my month, can't wait!
:pink: :blue:


----------



## kksy9b

So many this month!!! I hope that you all get the very best Christmas gift this year!

Callmedean...just think..in less than a month you can say "im trying this year!" We started trying May of last year and for me, when it clicked over to January 1st, it seemed SO MUCH CLOSER than it did December 31st. There is something about it being the year you start trying that just makes it much more real. And honestly, I got super panicky when I realized it was so close. In a good way if that makes sense. Just nervous, scared, anxious, excited all rolled up into one. But that time will pass quickly so just remember to have some fun during it as well :flower:


----------



## Pukite

Our TTC#3 was moved to August'15 last night - can I join this list? :)


----------



## skycastles

I'd like to join too! Mine's Jul 15 :)


----------



## SoBroody91

Been so long since I've been on here, we are officially TTC in July 2015!


----------



## callmedan

all added :pink: :blue:

kksy9b i never thought of it like that! thats such a good way to put it, too excited!


----------



## littleone1993

TTC baby #1 the 1st June 2016


----------



## callmedan

littleone1993 said:


> TTC baby #1 the 1st June 2016

added!


----------



## Khadijah-x

jaspie said:


> Ttc #1 December 14. Thanks!

Congrats! :) that was quick! :happydance:


----------



## Springermommy

Change mine from May to February 2015 please!
I'm just a little excited... :)


----------



## callmedan

Khadijah-x said:


> jaspie said:
> 
> 
> Ttc #1 December 14. Thanks!
> 
> Congrats! :) that was quick! :happydance:Click to expand...

good spot! just been having a scan through old posts, cant believe how many people who have been on this list are pregnant! congratulations to you all :pink: :blue:



Springermommy said:


> Change mine from May to February 2015 please!
> I'm just a little excited... :)

yay, so close :happydance:


----------



## ssarahh

Ohh could you add me please. 

January 2016. It seems ages away but I know this year is just going to fly by!


----------



## Springermommy

ssarahh said:


> Ohh could you add me please.
> 
> January 2016. It seems ages away but I know this year is just going to fly by!

2014 flew for me, so hopefully 2015 goes just as quickly for you! :D


----------



## callmedan

Springermommy said:


> ssarahh said:
> 
> 
> Ohh could you add me please.
> 
> January 2016. It seems ages away but I know this year is just going to fly by!
> 
> 2014 flew for me, so hopefully 2015 goes just as quickly for you! :DClick to expand...

i agree, 2014 went so fast!


----------



## tverb84

Yes it has. I can't believe I'll be 30 in two weeks. :shock:


----------



## kdmalk

Well, I was on the list for January... but d&c went well and doctor told us we could go ahead and try again after AF. She finally arrived Dec. 9th, so we are ttc around christmas! Could you update me to dec? thanks!


----------



## MissTinLady

We'll be TTC mid June 2015!


----------



## callmedan

kdmalk said:


> Well, I was on the list for January... but d&c went well and doctor told us we could go ahead and try again after AF. She finally arrived Dec. 9th, so we are ttc around christmas! Could you update me to dec? thanks!

what a lovely time of year to start ttc, you must be so excited!



MissTinLady said:


> We'll be TTC mid June 2015!

added :flower:


im finding waiting veeeerrrryyy hard at the minute, very tempted to start ttc in the months running up to my wedding :shrug:
i just want it so much!
:pink: :blue:


----------



## MissTinLady

callmedan said:


> what a lovely time of year to start ttc, you must be so excited!
> 
> 
> added :flower:
> 
> 
> im finding waiting veeeerrrryyy hard at the minute, very tempted to start ttc in the months running up to my wedding :shrug:
> i just want it so much!
> :pink: :blue:

You're not alone! lol it is very hard trying to wait. June can't get here fast enough for me!


----------



## LockandKey

well, this was all very sudden, but now my DH and I are NTNP. I will be moving on over, and I wish all you lovely ladies lots of luck in future :hug:


----------



## callmedan

LockandKey said:


> well, this was all very sudden, but now my DH and I are NTNP. I will be moving on over, and I wish all you lovely ladies lots of luck in future :hug:

wow thats a lovely early christmas present! good luck!


----------



## vrogers

we're October 2015! feels so far away haha.


----------



## MetalMaiden

January cycle!! IUD out next week Dec.23 so I should be ovulating late January. Gulp!! Haha


----------



## Autumn leaves

Please may you add me for July 2015!! Six months best fly!!


----------



## callmedan

all added :pink: :blue:

and merry christmas everyone! xxx


----------



## tverb84

Just looked at the first page and a few more got their :bfp: Congrats!


----------



## callmedan

tverb84 said:


> Just looked at the first page and a few more got their :bfp: Congrats!

Wow your right, loads of pregnant ladies on board! Can't wait till its me! :)


----------



## Lozzielaula

Can you add me to Feb 2015 please! :happydance:


----------



## callmedan

Lozzielaula said:


> Can you add me to Feb 2015 please! :happydance:

added!


----------



## jaybee927

January 2015!


----------



## callmedan

jaybee927 said:


> January 2015!

added, only a couple of days to go!


----------



## LeahJ7712

Jan 2015


----------



## callmedan

LeahJ7712 said:


> Jan 2015

you were already on hun :flower:


----------



## tverb84

Can't believe it'll be 2015 on Thursday and that I'll be an aunt next summer. I'm really excited. :happydance:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm TTC 2 in March 2015


----------



## callmedan

I know I can't believe it! So close to 2015!

Happy new year everyone! I'm off to disneyland Paris till Sunday (yaaaaaay!!!! :) ) so won't be updating till after then xxx


----------



## LockandKey

HAPPY NEW YEARS :winkwink:

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMG_1191_zpsb8555380.jpg


----------



## tverb84

I wonder how many babies will be born in late September/early October. :haha:


----------



## Mamalovesfika

April this year for #2! Just decided today and it feels good!


----------



## tverb84

Good luck to all who are ttcing this month. :flower:


----------



## callmedan

Wow LockandKey that was fast! Congratulations!

Good luck to everyone TTC this month! And this year :pink: :blue:


----------



## Eskimobabys

TTC #2 in October 2015


----------



## munchkinnn

December 2015 !!


----------



## SugarBeth

We'll start ttc in June 2015!


----------



## callmedan

all added! :pink: :blue:


----------



## ashleyg

We are going to start trying in July!


----------



## callmedan

ashleyg said:


> We are going to start trying in July!

added :)


----------



## LockandKey

Well I am back again ladies, unfortunately my pregnancy ended prematurely and I experienced a miscarriage early this morning :cry:

DH and I would still like another, but we are taking some time off to heal, and the fear of a repeat miscarriage is still there. DH took it especially hard. Maybe in a month or so when it's not so tender a subject we can start planning again.


----------



## callmedan

LockandKey said:


> Well I am back again ladies, unfortunately my pregnancy ended prematurely and I experienced a miscarriage early this morning :cry:
> 
> DH and I would still like another, but we are taking some time off to heal, and the fear of a repeat miscarriage is still there. DH took it especially hard. Maybe in a month or so when it's not so tender a subject we can start planning again.

:hugs: I'm so so sorry hun, hope you and your DH can get through this together, you know where we all are xxx


----------



## babydustcass

We are TTC from the end of October 2015 :) Please could you add me :happydance:

Feels like such a long time away but I am sure it will fly


----------



## callmedan

added you babydustcass :) i know but its this year! i felt like it was still aged away then when we hit 2015 i was like, its this year, its so close!


----------



## kksy9b

I was like that last year (I guess 2 years ago now)...before the new year it felt ages away but once Jan 1 hit it was right there and felt impossibly close (we started trying in may). Something about it being the year you start TTC makes it all SO much more real!

So there is a chance we could start trying by the end of this year or beginning of next! Right now we are set for next summer. It all comes down to our house- we are working towards a goal of listing the house for sale next Tues/wed. If we can get it sold and settlesdinto our next home quickly enough, my DH has agreed to try earlier! Its all up in the air but so exciting!


----------



## Hermione394

January 2016 for us! :dust: :thumbup:


----------



## callmedan

kksy9b that's great news! Hope your house gets sorted ASAP, me and my oh are in the process of buying our first house its very exciting!

Hermione394 Added you :flower:


----------



## Dotty Doo

Please can you move me to July 2015, plans have changed slightly but we are buying a house so it's all good! 

:happydance:


----------



## Tanikins

We will ttc from mid july :happydance: 

Dont want to be a pregnant bridesmaid


----------



## callmedan

Dotty Doo said:


> Please can you move me to July 2015, plans have changed slightly but we are buying a house so it's all good!
> 
> :happydance:

changed you, glad you are happy about it! me and oh are in the process of buying a house atm too, its soooo exciting!



Tanikins said:


> We will ttc from mid july :happydance:
> 
> Dont want to be a pregnant bridesmaid

added you! im waiting till May so Im not a pregnant bride! :flower:

:pink: :blue:


----------



## LockandKey

I've managed to speak with DH about trying again, and looks like we will start up again June 2015


----------



## Brz04

Hello! First time on this board! We are wtt until Sept 2015! (already have one 15mo old DS). Could you please add me??


----------



## lazysundays

I hope you don't mind me joining in! We're in the process of saving a deposit for our first home and should be ready to buy around April/May. We're waiting to ttc until then. I know it's not too far away but I feel so impatient!! Lol. Need to try to relax and enjoy the time between now and then :) x


----------



## BabyJasper

*We're wtt until April'15, after the big move in March! *


----------



## BabyJasper

lazysundays said:


> I hope you don't mind me joining in! We're in the process of saving a deposit for our first home and should be ready to buy around April/May. We're waiting to ttc until then. I know it's not too far away but I feel so impatient!! Lol. Need to try to relax and enjoy the time between now and then :) x

*I see we have a similar situation. We should be ttc buddies *


----------



## lazysundays

Definitely! x


----------



## callmedan

all added! January is a slowwwww month :coffee:


----------



## Springermommy

yes it can hurry up now!!! :lol:


----------



## KalonKiki

I think that it's a slow month because after New Year's the holiday buzz is over. At least February is a short month! :D


----------



## smileyfaces

February 2016 after we get married we will ttc our third and final baby (hopefully!! OH is still not entirely convinced lol)


----------



## callmedan

added!


----------



## tverb84

smileyfaces said:


> February 2016 after we get married we will ttc our third and final baby (hopefully!! OH is still not entirely convinced lol)

You just have to convince him. :winkwink:


----------



## MetalMaiden

Well I am days away from ovulating on our first month legit trying since IUD removal and now OH is freaking out. So frustrating. Good bye October baby :( if it was even going to work out like that... :( it's not like TTC #2 was a surprise...


----------



## PhoebeM

Tanikins said:


> We will ttc from mid july :happydance:
> 
> Dont want to be a pregnant bridesmaid

Tanikins, I am in the exact same position! waiting til around June 2015 as don't want to risk being too pregnant whilst being MOH for someone. The wait is going to feel lonnnng though


----------



## kksy9b

MetalMaiden said:


> Well I am days away from ovulating on our first month legit trying since IUD removal and now OH is freaking out. So frustrating. Good bye October baby :( if it was even going to work out like that... :( it's not like TTC #2 was a surprise...

:hugs: I hope things get sorted out soon and you can still try this month


----------



## Lola_0106

After changing our mind several times we've finally decided! October 2015!


----------



## callmedan

And on to another month! Good luck to everyone trying in February :pink::blue:


----------



## callmedan

MetalMaiden said:


> Well I am days away from ovulating on our first month legit trying since IUD removal and now OH is freaking out. So frustrating. Good bye October baby :( if it was even going to work out like that... :( it's not like TTC #2 was a surprise...

Oh no, have you managed to talk him round?


----------



## Springermommy

Thank you!!! I can't believe my month is finally here. I have such butterflies!!! TTC and being pregnant used to seem like an enigma... Still sort of does... Now it's just 8 days away!!!


----------



## callmedan

Springermommy said:


> Thank you!!! I can't believe my month is finally here. I have such butterflies!!! TTC and being pregnant used to seem like an enigma... Still sort of does... Now it's just 8 days away!!!

YAY! this is it now, 8 days will fly! no going back now :winkwink: good luck xx


----------



## Kiki1993

Good luck to everyone who's time has finally come! 
Can my month change from june 2017 to december 2016 :happydance: Other half said he wants to start trying on honeymoon!! So exciting, I just need to get a full time permanant job as soon as i finish college again so by the time we try I know if i fall pregnant straight away (i know unlikely) we would still get SMP :D Pressure is on, this time next year i am going to be emailing my CV everywhere, even places i don't like, so long as i get a full time job for finishing college so we can defo try on the honeymoon ill be happy! Think i'l be okay with this, my part time job has said they will try find somewhere for me full time but i kinda want something less stressful for when i'm pregnant (i have been hit a couple times in that post so would like something i wouldn't be as worried in for when i have a little bean in me!!) 
So yay 6 months closer!!


----------



## jamiemcbride1

Trying from april/may hoping for a 2016 baby xx


----------



## callmedan

Kiki1993 Ive changed your date, Im ttc on my honeymoon too! quite looking forward to it to be honest ;) :haha: and changing your date means your trying next year! 22 months! fingers crossed it'll fly for you

jamiemcbride1 added you for April, I like to be optimistic haha :flower:


----------



## loeylo

Can I be changed again, this time to June 2015. It may be moved back a few months as like pp said it depends on me having permanent work, but it is pretty certain I will have it by then!


----------



## callmedan

loeylo said:


> Can I be changed again, this time to June 2015. It may be moved back a few months as like pp said it depends on me having permanent work, but it is pretty certain I will have it by then!

yep added you! :flower:


----------



## jren

Can I be moved from September 2016 to July 2016? Thanks


----------



## callmedan

jren said:


> Can I be moved from September 2016 to July 2016? Thanks

yep moved you, any reason for making it closer?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Me again...looks like my date has changed again...probably for the last time.

With a big move coming up and all sorts of other reasons, we won't be TTC for #2 until Jan 2017.

We're OK with this though, lots of good reasons.


----------



## Liz77

Hoping to Nov 15, or around that time.


----------



## callmedan

Changed and added :pink: :blue:


----------



## MissMcCoy

Not exactly sure yet. 
As soon as we move into a bigger place, which could be as soon as this summer! Weeeeee


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks!


----------



## tverb84

Good luck to everyone trying this month. :flower: :dust:


----------



## twin mum 27

June 2015.. hurry up! Lol


----------



## callmedan

twin mum 27 said:


> June 2015.. hurry up! Lol

only 4 months to go! and february is a short month :)


----------



## Tanikins

Im moving ttc to june 2015.

Im am a bit worried though, ideally we'd catch end aug to early oct. It took 8 months to get my lb but i was 5 stone heavier then. Hoping i dont catch on the 1st month lol


----------



## callmedan

and on to another month, only 1 TTCer this month! good luck tinkerbelle93 :pink: :blue:


----------



## McRaven

Ttc april 2015 :)


----------



## callmedan

Wow next month! Added you :flower:


----------



## littlesteph

at the moment we are looking TTCing in feb 2017 :( did ask hubby about NTNP next year but he's not sure yet which is understandable as he wants to be in a better paid job before start trying or making a defiant decision about baby number 3


----------



## callmedan

littlesteph said:


> at the moment we are looking TTCing in feb 2017 :( did ask hubby about NTNP next year but he's not sure yet which is understandable as he wants to be in a better paid job before start trying or making a defiant decision about baby number 3

oh no, hope your ok :hugs: ill put you on for then for now and hopefully you and OH can get everything sorted :flower: its not too far away though the rate this year is going!


----------



## LockandKey

It's March already! A short while ago it felt like I would be waiting for forever, now I'm only down to 3 months


----------



## Kmx

I'll be trying from September/October time 2015. I am SO excited


----------



## littlesteph

callmedan said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> at the moment we are looking TTCing in feb 2017 :( did ask hubby about NTNP next year but he's not sure yet which is understandable as he wants to be in a better paid job before start trying or making a defiant decision about baby number 3
> 
> oh no, hope your ok :hugs: ill put you on for then for now and hopefully you and OH can get everything sorted :flower: its not too far away though the rate this year is going!Click to expand...

yea i'm ok with waiting, would prefer not to have to wait till 2017 but I do understand where he's coming from, we're not in the position to have a 3rd just yet, I do worry that it will take awhile to conceive like it did with our first


----------



## tverb84

Can't believe it's March already. This year is already going by fast...


----------



## Sakura15

I hope the year continues to fly! I'll be TTC from August 2015.


----------



## K8te

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post on here &#9786;&#65039; 

Me and hubby will be NTNP from April and actively TTC from May. It seems so long away. I came off the pill in Janruary to get used to my cycles, I was always regular before going on it so I'm hoping I go back to the same.

This will be #2 for us but our DS was a complete surprise at 5months so I have no idea what to expect 

Good Luck to everyone
X


----------



## callmedan

added everyone! i know i agree about the time going fast, hope it continues im happydance::happydance::happydance:) TWO months away!!!!



K8te said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This is my first post on here &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> Me and hubby will be NTNP from April and actively TTC from May. It seems so long away. I came off the pill in Janruary to get used to my cycles, I was always regular before going on it so I'm hoping I go back to the same.
> 
> This will be #2 for us but our DS was a complete surprise at 5months so I have no idea what to expect
> 
> Good Luck to everyone
> X

hi and welcome! you will find lots of advice and people in similar situations on these forums x


----------



## MrsB87

Hi everyone! 

Me and OH are planning on ntnp, while my cycles get back to normal at the beginning if April! 

I have 7 more days left on the BC! Then that's it! I don't know whether to be scared or excited! Bought a Clearblue fertility monitor, But not sure when to start using it! Should I start when my AF comes next week or should I wait till my natural cycle sorts itself out? Any advice would be great!


----------



## callmedan

MrsB87 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Me and OH are planning on ntnp, while my cycles get back to normal at the beginning if April!
> 
> I have 7 more days left on the BC! Then that's it! I don't know whether to be scared or excited! Bought a Clearblue fertility monitor, But not sure when to start using it! Should I start when my AF comes next week or should I wait till my natural cycle sorts itself out? Any advice would be great!

hello!
wow thats so soon! if you are trying from the first month i would start using it straight away to see about ovulation, it probably wont be a true cycle but it might start to give you an idea


----------



## xstitcher87

February 2016 for me!

It is so fun to see who is TTC around the same time.


----------



## wishuwerehere

We have set a date! Ttc september 2015 :happydance: as long as my periods are back...:/


----------



## callmedan

wishuwerehere said:


> We have set a date! Ttc september 2015 :happydance: as long as my periods are back...:/




xstitcher87 said:


> February 2016 for me!
> 
> It is so fun to see who is TTC around the same time.

both added! i love looking back on the post and seeing the people who have been on the list and are now expecting, i think some people have even already had babies! :pink: :blue:


----------



## Tanikins

Me again :blush: sorry. New car is bought so Implant removal is booked. Its out 30th april, ttc will start may 1st


----------



## callmedan

Tanikins said:


> Me again :blush: sorry. New car is bought so Implant removal is booked. Its out 30th april, ttc will start may 1st

No problem, not long to go! :flower:


----------



## LockandKey

I'm honestly not sure now when we will be TTC, may have to put it off until 2016. We have a lot of expenses coming up, and are currently going through some marriage problems that may involve counselling or one of us getting some help :(


----------



## MrsB87

hello!
wow thats so soon! if you are trying from the first month i would start using it straight away to see about ovulation, it probably wont be a true cycle but it might start to give you an idea[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the advice! Much appreciated!


----------



## callmedan

Your welcome MrsB87

LockandKey Ive put you on not sure for now, hope you and OH get sorted soon :flower:


----------



## stephaniexx

Can you put me down for May please :flower:


----------



## callmedan

stephaniexx said:


> Can you put me down for May please :flower:

done! :D same month as me :flower:


----------



## Eskimobabys

you can remove me from the list we fell pregnant sooner than planned :)


----------



## callmedan

Eskimobabys said:


> you can remove me from the list we fell pregnant sooner than planned :)

Congratulations!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hey 

Please can I be added? WTT for no4 October 2017


----------



## TwilightAgain

We are October 2018 so quite a way off yet, but eek our day will come for all of us!


----------



## Kiki1993

So close to just packing it in and trying right now. So annoying waiting recently, the wedding is ages away, i could have a baby by then and have a almost 1 year old at our wedding. 
Wish time would hurry up a bit, feel like im wishing my life away but i cant help it!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Kiki1993 said:


> So close to just packing it in and trying right now. So annoying waiting recently, the wedding is ages away, i could have a baby by then and have a almost 1 year old at our wedding.
> Wish time would hurry up a bit, feel like im wishing my life away but i cant help it!

I totally feel you, I always feel like i'm wishing my life away. No doubt time will fly once we reach parenthood too!


----------



## Kiki1993

I am so close to just trying, now, OH has always said whenever i want to we can and ive always put it off until we are married but getting tot he point i just want to do it now :shrug: I know we wil keep waiting but so tempted anyway


----------



## callmedan

TwilightAgain added you :flower:

Yo_Yo i remember you from before, congrats on your LO!


----------



## callmedan

Kiki1993 said:


> I am so close to just trying, now, OH has always said whenever i want to we can and ive always put it off until we are married but getting tot he point i just want to do it now :shrug: I know we wil keep waiting but so tempted anyway

i am soooooooo tempted to TTC now, even if we caught first month i would be like 2 months pregnant at the wedding and nobody would even know... but i know its better to wait and be chilled at the hen party/wedding
since we got past 9 months till the wedding it has got a bit easier but got major baby fever atm!


----------



## TwilightAgain

You've not got long to go at all, time will fly over - you're going to have a fun honeymoon :lol:


----------



## callmedan

TwilightAgain said:


> You've not got long to go at all, time will fly over - you're going to have a fun honeymoon :lol:

i know but its a case of so close yet so far! haha trying to book a day to alton towers for april as a bit of a stop gap


----------



## LadyAnne

H and I will be NTNP mid May and TTC officially by September. :)


----------



## lewiepud08

hi ladies we are wtt till next spring time, my DP is having a reversal first around next Jan/feb

then we hope to start ttc around april working around our wedding next may 

good luck all xxx


----------



## callmedan

both added!


----------



## maria86

Starting TTC #2 April 17 :happydance:


----------



## callmedan

maria86 said:


> Starting TTC #2 April 17 :happydance:

added!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I moved up. Started TTC yesterday!


----------



## callmedan

BrandiCanucks said:


> I moved up. Started TTC yesterday!

aw great stuff! good luck! :pink: :blue:


----------



## maria86

callmedan said:


> maria86 said:
> 
> 
> Starting TTC #2 April 17 :happydance:
> 
> added!Click to expand...

April 17, 2015 :hugs::hugs:


----------



## callmedan

maria86 said:


> April 17, 2015 :hugs::hugs:

ohhh haha i did wonder when i saw your folic acid for 2 months post! :haha: silly me! changed it now, not long to go!! :flower:


----------



## maria86

callmedan said:


> maria86 said:
> 
> 
> April 17, 2015 :hugs::hugs:
> 
> ohhh haha i did wonder when i saw your folic acid for 2 months post! :haha: silly me! changed it now, not long to go!! :flower:Click to expand...

I know!! Soon-soon!!!:blush:


----------



## tverb84

Can't believe tomorrow is April 1st already!!!! It'll be the fourth month of the year!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck to all the mommas trying this month!


----------



## Tanikins

Good luck april ttc-ers


----------



## loeylo

This just came up on my subscribed threads - I should probably be taken off the June list ... See signature haha!


----------



## LaylitaGypsie

Congrats loeylo!


----------



## callmedan

Wow another month down! Good luck April ttcers!!

Congrats loeylo! I wonder if anyone else on the list is pregnant :)

Also, IM TTC NEXT MONTH :happydance:


----------



## tverb84

You must be getting excited!


----------



## callmedan

tverb84 said:


> You must be getting excited!

So excited! Start my last cycle of the pill on 21st April so even counting down to that at the minute! Its crazy, in the next 8 weeks im going to benidorm for my hen party, my OH is going to benidorm the following week, were moving into our first house, were getting married, going on honeymoon and starting TTC!


----------



## tverb84

Good luck!


----------



## SugarBeth

We're having to move back our TTC date, we'll be WTT until November now. (on the list for June currently)


----------



## maria86

Its April! :dance: I can't beleive it!

One more week for me until I know for sure when we start! (17th or 30th of April)


----------



## tverb84

Good luck to all those who are trying this month. :flower:


----------



## callmedan

No problem SugarBeth i have moved you over, it will be here before you know it!
How exciting maria86!!


----------



## Lulabelle85

September/October for me &#128512;


----------



## callmedan

Lulabelle85 said:


> September/October for me &#128512;

Added!


----------



## Rachel89

So excited that it is our ttc month!


----------



## callmedan

Rachel89 said:


> So excited that it is our ttc month!

Good luck! :pink: :blue:


----------



## kksy9b

Callmedan- only a month and a half left until your wedding and TTC! How is all the planning coming along?


----------



## Tanikins

So due to some changes ttc is off for the time being. And im honestly ok with it. Ice being swaying between yes and no for years. Maybe i do just want 1?

Anyways were goone give it 6 months then review.

See you in hopefully 6 months &#128077;


----------



## callmedan

kksy9b said:


> Callmedan- only a month and a half left until your wedding and TTC! How is all the planning coming along?

I know I am too excited! Its coming along really well so far thanks for asking! :) not too much left to do, got my hen weekend in benidorm coming up too so very exciting times! can not wait till TTC too, starting on our honeymoon in Egypt! cant believe all the things that are happening in the next 7 weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## callmedan

Tanikins said:


> So due to some changes ttc is off for the time being. And im honestly ok with it. Ice being swaying between yes and no for years. Maybe i do just want 1?
> 
> Anyways were goone give it 6 months then review.
> 
> See you in hopefully 6 months &#128077;

ok no problem Tanikins, Ill put you on for October for now, good luck with making your decisions :flower:


----------



## mom and ttc

not sure, we are waiting on my husbands reversal. he got a referral today, so we will know more after that appointment


----------



## callmedan

mom and ttc said:


> not sure, we are waiting on my husbands reversal. he got a referral today, so we will know more after that appointment

ok ill put you on not sure for now, hope the appointment goes well!


----------



## LaylitaGypsie

May 2015 for me :D


----------



## maria86

Wohoo! It's time! Good luck ladies! Hope to see you in TTC soon!


----------



## Lou_Gem

May 2016


----------



## Lavochain

December 2015 for us. Starting on our honeymoon from the 5th!


----------



## LaylitaGypsie

Good luck and lots of luck maria86


----------



## callmedan

LaylitaGypsie, Lou_Gem & Lavochain ive added you all! Im TTC on my honeymoon too Lavochain, NEXT MONTH!!!! eeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkk :happydance:

good luck maria86!

:flower:


----------



## Lavochain

callmedan said:


> LaylitaGypsie, Lou_Gem & Lavochain ive added you all! Im TTC on my honeymoon too Lavochain, NEXT MONTH!!!! eeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkk :happydance:
> 
> good luck maria86!
> 
> :flower:

I bet you are buzzing! I hope it all works out the way you would like. I know we all just want a healthy bubba but it would be wonderful to conceive at such a special time. 
Where are you off to on your honeymoon? :D


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi! I'm WTT in June 2015. Impatiently! Because we're hoping for another Spring baby to get maternity leave in connection with summer break (I'm a teacher).


----------



## K8te

Hi Ladies!

The list is really coming along now! Good luck to everyone who are TTC for April and May!

We got our BFP this month, completely shocked but fingers crossed for a sticky bean.

Baby dust to everyone 

:dust:


----------



## callmedan

BellaRosa8302 added!

K8te congratulations! you are so lucky to catch first month! healthy and happy nine months :pink: :blue:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks callmedan! 

Congrats k8te!


----------



## callmedan

Lavochain said:


> callmedan said:
> 
> 
> LaylitaGypsie, Lou_Gem & Lavochain ive added you all! Im TTC on my honeymoon too Lavochain, NEXT MONTH!!!! eeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkk :happydance:
> 
> good luck maria86!
> 
> :flower:
> 
> I bet you are buzzing! I hope it all works out the way you would like. I know we all just want a healthy bubba but it would be wonderful to conceive at such a special time.
> Where are you off to on your honeymoon? :DClick to expand...

sorry i missed this post! im going to Sharm el Sheikh, very excited! :happydance: we usually go to Orlando on our holidays so will be nice to have a chilled out week on the beach :winkwink:


----------



## Lavochain

callmedan said:


> Lavochain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> callmedan said:
> 
> 
> LaylitaGypsie, Lou_Gem & Lavochain ive added you all! Im TTC on my honeymoon too Lavochain, NEXT MONTH!!!! eeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkk :happydance:
> 
> good luck maria86!
> 
> :flower:
> 
> I bet you are buzzing! I hope it all works out the way you would like. I know we all just want a healthy bubba but it would be wonderful to conceive at such a special time.
> Where are you off to on your honeymoon? :DClick to expand...
> 
> sorry i missed this post! im going to Sharm el Sheikh, very excited! :happydance: we usually go to Orlando on our holidays so will be nice to have a chilled out week on the beach :winkwink:Click to expand...

Don't worry about it! That sounds glorious, I'm sure you will have a fab time. :happydance:


----------



## Tess08

May 2016! Getting married July 2016 but don't expect to get pregnant straight away and want to be as soon after as poss so going to start a couple of months early &#128522; x


----------



## callmedan

Tess08 said:


> May 2016! Getting married July 2016 but don't expect to get pregnant straight away and want to be as soon after as poss so going to start a couple of months early &#128522; x

added! very exciting times!


----------



## jtr2803

Could you pop me in for July please Dan? Probably more a ntnp approach for a few months unless I get super obsessed of course lol.

It seems so close but so far all at the same time!


----------



## callmedan

jtr2803 said:


> Could you pop me in for July please Dan? Probably more a ntnp approach for a few months unless I get super obsessed of course lol.
> 
> It seems so close but so far all at the same time!

added! im going for a more NTNP approach the first month as we'll be on honeymoon i wont have time for opks/temping etc also will be first month off BCP so not expecting too much! just hopefully have fun with it! :winkwink:


----------



## dgirl

We are planning for July 2015. A little over 2 months left!


----------



## callmedan

dgirl said:


> We are planning for July 2015. A little over 2 months left!

added! :flower:


im on 1 month 1 day! :happydance:


----------



## tverb84

Can't believe tomorrow is already May 1st. :O Good luck to everyone trying starting tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## stephaniexx

AF is due Monday then it's all systems go for me!! :happydance:


----------



## LaylitaGypsie

After came on May 1st.....could this be a good sign???? Can't believe it's may already, now just to wait for those fertile signs to appear, then I'll officially be trying. :dust: to all the ladies trying this month with me


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck to everyone starting TTC this month!! It's been a year already since this thread was started...around a year-ish for me to go (might be earlier, may push back later, we will see :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hi.

Dates changed to May 2016-decided to bring it a little forward :)

Good luck with moving over to ttc soon everyone


----------



## Girly922

After a chemical pregnancy this cycle, we may be moving ttc forward. I was feeling happy with waiting until September but OH has asked if we might start trying in June. So now we're slightly undecided when we'll be ttc.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Starting in June!! Stopped my pill at the end of April, had my breakthrough bleed which is tailing off now so just waiting for a real period at the end of May hopefully.


----------



## Tanikins

Hey. Im back, after many talks weve decided we'll only regretbthe what ifs. So ttc starts from sept :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Moving up a few months from July 2016 to April 2016!


----------



## kksy9b

Callmedan- I juat wanted to wish you many congratulations on your wedding day! I hope everything went juat as you had hoped and planned. Have a wonderful time on your honeymoon!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Can I join you lovely ladies as a not quite sure yet &#128522; I would like to start trying toward the end of next year but it may actually end up being beginning of 2017. (As long as I can convince DH :haha: ) 

Good luck to everyone boarding the ttc train this month!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Joining! :flower:

Right now we're planning July 2016 after we get married. :cloud9: Really, really hoping that doesn't get pushed back!


----------



## KalonKiki

At the moment we aren't sure exactly when we'll be TTC. I wanted to start trying next cycle but July or August is looking more likely. DF said that we should be able to start trying by September though.


----------



## MamaBird

Will will start TTC #2 next month so June 2015!


----------



## Tanikins

Not sure on date yet but ttc will be from sept &#128077;


----------



## jren

Moved up my date to August 2015.


----------



## twin mum 27

Good luck to everyone! We decided to bring our ttc date forward to last month and NPNP.. just got our BFP! 
Totally in shock! 

Good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## tverb84

twin mum 27 said:


> Good luck to everyone! We decided to bring our ttc date forward to last month and NPNP.. just got our BFP!
> Totally in shock!
> 
> Good luck to everyone this month!

Congrats! :flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

I think I'm listed as TTC in July but we're officially TTC this month! My next cycle starts tomorrow so we are TTC as soon as I'm fertile after AF. :D :happydance: :bunny: :dance:


----------



## Carlsberg

September for me please! &#128522;


----------



## callmedan

hiya everyone!

sooooo my wedding was PERFECT :happydance::happydance::happydance:
could not have been more amazing! and our honeymoon was ace :winkwink:

however i did have a slight freak out about TTC so decided to put it back, were now booked to go away the last week on August to California with (everything being on track) ovulation due just when we get home :flower::happydance:

so! back on countdown! 

hope everyone is well, lots of baby dust to you all :flower:


----------



## kksy9b

Good to see you back! Glad to hear that your wedding and honeymoon went so well! Sounds like a great plan for August!


----------



## KalonKiki

callmedan said:


> hiya everyone!
> 
> sooooo my wedding was PERFECT :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> could not have been more amazing! and our honeymoon was ace :winkwink:
> 
> however i did have a slight freak out about TTC so decided to put it back, were now booked to go away the last week on August to California with (everything being on track) ovulation due just when we get home :flower::happydance:
> 
> so! back on countdown!
> 
> hope everyone is well, lots of baby dust to you all :flower:

Glad to see you back and that everything went well with your wedding. :D


----------



## Girly922

Glad you had an amazing day and lovely honeymoon dan. 

We have booked the church and will be getting married september 2016 so we're pushing TTC back until our honeymoon.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:hi:
Can I be down for November please &#9786;


----------



## callmedan

Girly922 said:


> Glad you had an amazing day and lovely honeymoon dan.
> 
> We have booked the church and will be getting married september 2016 so we're pushing TTC back until our honeymoon.

Thanks!
How exciting to TTC on your honeymoon :)


----------



## callmedan

wow July already?! good luck! xx


----------



## tverb84

Yes it's going by fast!!


----------



## bmo88

January/February 2017

Ugh, getting close, but so far away :(


----------



## callmedan

bmo88 said:


> January/February 2017
> 
> Ugh, getting close, but so far away :(

added! :flower:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

March 2016 for us


----------



## callmedan

Gagrlinpitt said:


> March 2016 for us

added!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thank you!


----------



## callmedan

almost in to August! :happydance:


----------



## fxmummyduck

bmo88 said:


> January/February 2017
> 
> Ugh, getting close, but so far away :(

Depending on how things are I'll be TTC then too!


----------



## mom2pne

September 15 here.


----------



## fxmummyduck

mom2pne said:


> September 15 here.

Wow!!! Not long left for you!!! You'll be counting down the days!


----------



## AlaskanWife

I think I had originally said January but I think we've moved it to February at the earliest.


----------



## callmedan

all sorted :flower:


----------



## tverb84

I can't believe it's almost August.Where did this year go?????


----------



## callmedan

tverb84 said:


> I can't believe it's almost August.Where did this year go?????

I know it's absolutely flown! How is your new baby niece? Bring an aunty is awesome :)


----------



## tverb84

She's doing great thanks! :cloud9: It is pretty awesome.


----------



## callmedan

Officially the 1st of August! Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone TTC this month! Including meeeeeee :happydance:
I just feel so ready for this now! Although I still have a little wait,
coming off bcp 14th Aug
'AF' due 17th Aug
going to California for a week on 24th Aug with ovulation hopefully occurring around the 31st :happydance:
good luck everyone! :flower:


----------



## Girly922

Good luck Dan!! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed you catch that eggy!!


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck!! I'm glad that you waited until you felt ready :)


----------



## kksy9b

Also, was looking through your list and I know that littlesteph (Feb 17) and lockandkey (unknown)are both currently expecting :)


----------



## tverb84

Good luck to everyone trying this month! :flower:


----------



## callmedan

kksy9b said:


> Also, was looking through your list and I know that littlesteph (Feb 17) and lockandkey (unknown)are both currently expecting :)

awww congratulations to them! im glad it worked out for them :flower:


----------



## MrsB11

Hi,

I'm new to this forum.

Me & my husband are planning on trying for our second baby in October 2015. My first was born on 13th July 2015, we always wanted a small age gap, it did take two years to conceive him, so may not happen as soon as we'd like, but fx.

Good luck to those TTC this month!

X


----------



## callmedan

MrsB11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this forum.
> 
> Me & my husband are planning on trying for our second baby in October 2015. My first was born on 13th July 2015, we always wanted a small age gap, it did take two years to conceive him, so may not happen as soon as we'd like, but fx.
> 
> Good luck to those TTC this month!
> 
> X

hi and welcome! you dont have too long to wait then! x


----------



## DisneyBabyx

November 2016 for us - will be in our new home and i will be a qualified accountant. 
I will also have completed my travel bucket list by then


----------



## callmedan

DisneyBabyx said:


> November 2016 for us - will be in our new home and i will be a qualified accountant.
> I will also have completed my travel bucket list by then

added! 
whats on your travel bucket list? 
:flower:


----------



## tverb84

So I noticed that Poppiebug had her baby last week! Congrats!! :flower:


----------



## LaylitaGypsie

I guess I'm back here already. Due to my donor bailing, I am not sure when I will get back to the:(


----------



## callmedan

LaylitaGypsie said:


> I guess I'm back here already. Due to my donor bailing, I am not sure when I will get back to the:(

sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## LaylitaGypsie

:hugs: 
thank you. Though I cannot help but wonder if it'sa poorly wrapped blessing Iin disguise. Almost all other areas of my life have recently turned to custard....so maybe pregnancy would be badly timed right now.:cry::shrug:


----------



## ellavisions

Hopefully by January 2016. (Or sooner.)


----------



## tverb84

I noticed that xprincessx had her daughter.Congrats! :flower::baby:


----------



## Mrs P5515

December 1st 2015, cannot wait :happydance:


----------



## vtasorl88

August 1st, 2016 for us! :)


----------



## ridley2909

May 2016


----------



## Tanikins

Change again due to work. I will not push back again. Promotion or not promotion ttc will be 19th nov. When pill runs out


----------



## tverb84

Can't believe tomorrow is September already! :wacko: Good luck to those who are trying in Sept. :flower:


----------



## callmedan

all updated! lots of TTC'ers this month, good luck everyone! :flower:

im still waiting to O this month and getting pretty bored of it already! :coffee:


----------



## Hermione394

I'm back :). We are back on track to TTC in January! So excited :-D <3.


----------



## callmedan

Hermione394 said:


> I'm back :). We are back on track to TTC in January! So excited :-D <3.

welcome back!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck to everyone who is trying this month. 
Is it wrong I'm excited that my ticker will start with 1 month etc tomorrow lol
Me and hubby have being discussing baby names and I think we have agreed on a boys name &#128522; though can not agree on girls xxx


----------



## callmedan

xxmyheartxx said:


> Good luck to everyone who is trying this month.
> Is it wrong I'm excited that my ticker will start with 1 month etc tomorrow lol
> Me and hubby have being discussing baby names and I think we have agreed on a boys name &#128522; though can not agree on girls xxx

ha no milestones really help!
aww want to share or keeping a secret? me and OH love Jake for a boy & Alice for a girl
:flower:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

We are thinking jack if a boy but really can't not decide on any girls names wanting an older name.
Love your names that you have picked out xx


----------



## callmedan

xxmyheartxx said:


> We are thinking jack if a boy but really can't not decide on any girls names wanting an older name.
> Love your names that you have picked out xx

Aw thanks, they could change but that's it for now!
I love the name Jack it was my Grandads so very special to me
:flower:


----------



## MrsB11

I originally said I'd be ttc in October, we've now decided to start this month. Good luck everyone else ttcing this month.:dust:


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck mrsb!


----------



## tverb84

Congrats callmedan on your pregnancy!! :flower:


----------



## kksy9b

congrats callmedan!!! How exciting! I'm glad it took so quickly for you all. Has it started to sink in yet?


----------



## Girly922

Huge congrats callmedan! H&H 9 months to you :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations callmedan xx


----------



## sweetysangel8

Put me down for May 2016 O:)


----------



## tverb84

Good luck to those trying this month! :) :flower:


----------



## loulabell

April 2016! Can't wait!


----------



## kksy9b

loulabell said:


> April 2016! Can't wait!

I'm starting in April as well! 6 months to go...time will fly by in no time!


----------



## loulabell

kksy9b said:


> loulabell said:
> 
> 
> April 2016! Can't wait!
> 
> I'm starting in April as well! 6 months to go...time will fly by in no time!Click to expand...

How exciting, so glad someone else is in the same month as me! Xx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Wow! Congrats Callmedan!

My date is changing again...hopefully for the last time.

May 2016!!!!!

Really trying hard to stick to this date. It's feeling a lot earlier than originally planned.

Eeeek!!!!!


----------



## callmedan

thank you everyone! still very nervous as thought i had got af then it was so light i took a test and got a bfp! going to hopefuly go for an early scan at 8+3 so will keep you updated!
feel very ill and tired! but almost cant believe it still!
sorry i havent updated for a while, must do better!
good luck everyone TTC this month :flower:


----------



## callmedan

cant believe it has been 17 months since i made this post!!


----------



## Symphony7

Congrats on your new pregnancy!


----------



## shaescott

Can you put me down for November '21? I know it's a loooong way away sorry


----------



## loeylo

I must be off my head but can I be added here - wtt for #2 even though #1 is 12 days old, current thinking is September - October 2016.


----------



## LucyLadyBug

congrats callmedan :)

and good luck to everyone trying this month. can I be added to the list when it's next updated for October 2016 btw please?


----------



## tverb84

Just noticed that a few more members are expecting!! Congrats!! :flower:


----------



## Hermione394

So happy for everyone expecting! :)


----------



## Sirius37

Could you put me down for June 2016 please?


----------



## tverb84

Good luck to whoever is trying this month!! :flower:


----------



## tverb84

Decided to bump this thread to say good luck to those trying this month!! (December) :flower:


----------



## MissN8

callmedan said:


> cant believe it has been 17 months since i made this post!!

Just saw your pregnant congrats! That was quick


----------



## schnoogles

Please can you add me to January 2016? Thanks x


----------



## ridley2909

Congratulations calmedan, I am ttc this month. X


----------



## callmedan

thanks everyone :flower: wishing you all the best of christmas TTC luck!
xx


----------



## charliekay

Hi can you please add me to October 2017. Seems like an eternity away :(


----------



## tverb84

Good luck to everyone who's ttcing this month! :dust:


----------



## MissYogi

August 2016 for me! Seems so much sooner now that it is this year!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

January 2017 for me :)


----------



## Thorpedo11

March for me &#128522; My DH said we might even start trying in the middle of Feb. I'm so excited. &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## ~curiosity~

Congrats Thorpedo11! Looking forward to seeing you there :happydance: 
Could I be added to March 2016 too please? Hope everyone's waits are short ones :winkwink: x


----------



## HAKing

We plan to TTC in April 2016! Feels like I've been waiting forever. 

I hope everyone's wait goes quickly!


----------



## mzjenc07

July 2016 for me


----------



## kksy9b

HAKing said:


> We plan to TTC in April 2016! Feels like I've been waiting forever.
> 
> I hope everyone's wait goes quickly!

We are starting for #2 in April too! I can't believe how close it is getting! Are you nervous at all about having 2? I'm a bit terrified about how to handle a toddler and newborns needs at the same time...but still really excited for a new squish!


----------



## mzjenc07

kksy9b said:


> HAKing said:
> 
> 
> We plan to TTC in April 2016! Feels like I've been waiting forever.
> 
> I hope everyone's wait goes quickly!
> 
> We are starting for #2 in Jan too! I can't believe how close it is getting! Are you nervous at all about having 2? I'm a bit terrified about how to handle a toddler and newborns needs at the same time...but still really excited for a new squish!Click to expand...

believe me it sounds more difficult than it really is. You can totally do it! I had my daughter when my son was 14.5 months. It was hard but I did it and you will too :)


----------



## kksy9b

thanks mz...I'm sure it will be fine...just fear of the unknown, you know? Doesn't help that DH is getting ready to start a new job that will leave him traveling 3 days a week for the next year and a half or so....but it will all work out in the end!


----------



## mzjenc07

kksy9b said:


> thanks mz...I'm sure it will be fine...just fear of the unknown, you know? Doesn't help that DH is getting ready to start a new job that will leave him traveling 3 days a week for the next year and a half or so....but it will all work out in the end!

it becomes 2nd nature :)


----------



## HAKing

kksy9b said:


> HAKing said:
> 
> 
> We plan to TTC in April 2016! Feels like I've been waiting forever.
> 
> I hope everyone's wait goes quickly!
> 
> We are starting for #2 in April too! I can't believe how close it is getting! Are you nervous at all about having 2? I'm a bit terrified about how to handle a toddler and newborns needs at the same time...but still really excited for a new squish!Click to expand...

We will be trying for #3. When we had our second I was a bit worried about having a toddler (he was 20 months when ds2 was born) and a newborn but it actually was very smooth and easy. Ds1 helped a lot with throwing away diapers and getting me stuff for the baby and it wasn't bad. 

I'm actually more nervous about #3 with 2 already. Ds1 will be 5 when #3 is born and ds2 will be 3. 

I'm especially nervous since I haven't done the baby thing in a few years and hope it all comes back to me.


----------



## taybear

Well we were thinking last year that we would try end of last year after our wedding.

Now we've decided, for sure, June 2016. :) So 6 months!


----------



## kksy9b

Hak- completely misread that you already had 2 lol. That is reassuring to hear that your transition went well between 1 and 2. I know it will be fine, just more of a fear of the unknown. I was talking to my SIL's mom, who had 4 kids. She said that even after having 4, the most difficult transition was the first one because everything is brand new. I'm sure fitting 3 in will go just as smooth as your second!


----------



## HAKing

Kksy, that's good to hear about your sil mom. Overalls I'm pretty excited about adding another baby to our family I just am so used to our life now that I feel like it's gonna be a big adjustment. 

Not many of our friends have more than 2 children either so I think about that too. Dh is very excited about it though which is helpful :thumbup:

But our oldest keeps asking about a baby sister and it just melts my heart. :cloud9:


----------



## kksy9b

awww...are you hoping for a girl?


----------



## HAKing

kksy9b said:


> awww...are you hoping for a girl?

Yes we are. :blush: #3 will be our last so it would be nice to have a girl. Will you be having more after #2?


----------



## kksy9b

2 and through here :) DH really wants a girl this time but I think I'm leaning towards a second little boy.

I hope you get your :pink: bundle but most of all that you have a healthy bub!


----------



## demi8451

March 2016 :) Hopefully earlier, but that is the earliest I can see it happening! :) xx


----------



## Thorpedo11

We are changing our date from March 2016 to TTC February 2016. &#129303;&#128579;&#128522;


----------



## indira

We are saying September or October 2016. Terrifying!


----------



## tverb84

Good luck to those trying this month!! :dust:


----------



## PeasnCarrot

Sneaking in here as well as the other WTT thread, we're aiming at August or September to start trying. It's more likely to be September as we're off to Vegas at the start of the month for our anniversary. You never know though, we may decide what the heck and have a month of ntnp before then


----------



## Dream143r

Plan to start TTC June 2016, 1 year after our wedding.

Nervous and Excited


----------



## smile7060

May/ June 2017!! :D


----------



## tverb84

Congrats on your baby Alice Dan!!! :thumbup:


----------



## soehlerking

We are waiting until September 2016 to try. Hopefully coming off BC mid-July, letting things even out in August, and trying for real after that. First time ever trying (or even being off BC), and I'm nervous!


----------



## MintChocChip

We will be ttc from October 2016 but the way my cycles are falling will probably be ovulating in November, exciting!!


----------



## Beccaboop

We're around 25th oct 2016 with baby number 2 excited but nervous too as I had hyperemesis gravidarum last time and have an 80% chance of getting it again :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

August 2017


----------



## plamy

WTTC till 20th of September.


----------



## lilysmama08

Going to start trying in october.


----------



## charliekay

We will be trying October 2017 just over a year to go! I'm broody already x


----------

